

Show HN: Get Emails Notifications When Your Online Business's Reputation Changes - ra00l
https://www.biz-eye.com

======
ezrameanshelp
"Emails Notifications" should be: "Email Notifications"

~~~
ra00l
I changed that headline so many times, I've missed this. thanks for the heads
up.

------
ra00l
Would you, fellow HNers, use a service like this? I searched the web, and
could not find anything similar...

Thanks for all your answer/suggestions.

